# Billet Intake Stack



## n3480h (Mar 2, 2015)

Machined a "new and improved" carb intake stack for the SU-HS4 carb that will feed the 2287cc VW build.  You can buy similar spun aluminum stacks pretty reasonably, but where's the fun in that? Call me a masochist, but I had to see if I could pull this off with a HF 6x14 and the HF X2 mill. It was an interesting project and I learned a lot about tapers and splined curves done on manual machines.

Tom


----------



## kvt (Mar 2, 2015)

That looks nice.   you may be able to buy them but where is the fun in that when you get to tell people you made it at home.


----------



## Joe Harlan (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks great, I buy a lot of those things and yours look great.


----------



## Andre (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice!

You mentioned it was for a VW build, car or airplane? Looks kinda small for a car engine.


----------



## n3480h (Mar 14, 2015)

It is for a Sonerai experimental airplane, Andre.  A friend in Quebec has run the SU HS-4 on his 2276cc in his Sonerai with great success for 13 years. The neat thing about constant velocity carbs is that they automatically compensate for altitude, rather than having to manually change mixture (leaning) for higher altitudes. This application requires the use of a "RR" race needle.  These carbs were commonly used in MGB's, Austin Healy's and several other rally type cars. The only difficulty with this simple design was when people failed to keep oil in the piston dome.  I've machined a small flat and threaded hole for a screw at the top so I can add a few drops of oil without having to remove the lower cowling on the plane. Estimated cruise in this aircraft is ~150-160 mph, with a fuel burn of about 5 gallons per hour.

Tom


----------



## Ebel440 (Mar 14, 2015)

If you think that carbs small you should see the stock vw one.


----------

